# The Day Trader



## GreatPig (2 February 2006)

This guy writes columns in the Melbourne Herald Sun. His articles follow a portfolio he's trading.

The last dozen-odd columns can be read here.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## LOVE_OPTION (3 February 2006)

hmm...

i thought "the day trader" mean short term trading 1 to 5 day trading.  

 maybe what i do is not day trading after all.


----------



## TheAnalyst (3 February 2006)

yer i have read almost every article by him and i just cant keep up with the trades as he uses only the three letter codes and i find it hard to reference the code with the heraldsun share list because they only use the names


----------



## bullmarket (3 February 2006)

Hi and welcome love_option



			
				LOVE_OPTION said:
			
		

> hmm...
> 
> i thought "the day trader" mean short term trading 1 to 5 day trading.
> 
> maybe what i do is not day trading after all.




I like your nic.....are you sure you're in the right forum?   

Anyway, for whatever it's worth I think 'day trader' is a very loosely used term nowadays.  For me, a true day trader doesn't hold any open postions over night and so only buys and then sells all holdings before the market closes on any given day.

'Traders' who hold stocks for a few days are really short term traders imo but I think we're just splitting hairs. Most traders are a combination of day and short term traders since at some stage they will most likely buy and sell holdings on the one day whilst at the same time having holdings at least 1 day old.

Just my   worth...

cheers

bullmarket


----------

